
IPOs Are Too Expensive and Cumbersome - anilshanbhag
https://newsroom.spotify.com/2018-08-08/ipos-are-too-expensive-and-cumbersome/
======
jbob2000
Looking at this with another lense; Spotify could use a DPO to cash out
quickly, fearing they are a relative flash in the pan. The streaming service
market is in an interesting place right now, with Hulu posting big losses and
Disney about to come on the market.

I know they have 70mil+ subscribers and are profitable, but tech companies
swing wildly so who knows!

------
iamgopal
Any examples of successful direct listing ?

~~~
slededit
Spotify?

